# Dayton 14" Bandsaw



## chuckha62 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I just picked up a 14" Dayton Bandsaw. It shows very little use, but I'm guessing it's a early to mid '90s saw. It came with five extra blades and I only paid $150 for it. It seems to work fine, but I need to buy a fence for it. I've cleaned it up a little bit from when I took this picture, but the inside of it is in very good shape. 

Not bad for $150...


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like a nice score there! 
During my search for a bandsaw fence recently I came across the one below which I found is identical to the Accura and Excalibur models sans the colors (Excalibur has a little longer rails and fence) at a MUCH cheaper price!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151476803669?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACCURA-ABSF...308?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566cc0f87c

http://www.dynamitetoolco.com/general-90-075a-21-in-universal-bandsaw-rip-fence-p/gen-90-075a.htm


----------



## chuckha62 (Mar 27, 2014)

Marv said:


> Looks like a nice score there!
> During my search for a bandsaw fence recently I came across the one below which I found is identical to the Accura and Excalibur models sans the colors (Excalibur has a little longer rails and fence) at a MUCH cheaper price!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151476803669?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> ...


Thanks for the links! All of those look like they would work. There's nothing magic about the table on the Dayton, so I see no reason why that Ebay item won't work. Are you using it? If so, what do you think?

Chuck


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> Thanks for the links! All of those look like they would work. There's nothing magic about the table on the Dayton, so I see no reason why that Ebay item won't work. Are you using it? If so, what do you think?
> 
> Chuck


Your welcome Chuck and I haven't received mine yet (had my wife get it for Christmas) however this review of the Excalibur leads me to believe it will work great (you may have to become a member to read the entire review)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/tool...bur-universal-bandsaw-rip-fence-(90-075).aspx


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

That saw should serve you well. It looks a lot like my Jet, probably from the same era, even the base looks the same.

I think those are made in Taiwan under the 'Elephant' brand. You might find elephant logos on your knobs (even on my 'Jet' the knobs have the elephant logo). Parts are pretty easy to get.

I don't have a fence for mine, I just use a home-made deal that I clamp on to the table. That fence Marv linked to looks like a great solution, though. I might try one of those myself.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

pweller said:


> That saw should serve you well. It looks a lot like my Jet, probably from the same era, even the base looks the same.
> 
> I think those are made in Taiwan under the 'Elephant' brand. You might find elephant logos on your knobs (even on my 'Jet' the knobs have the elephant logo). Parts are pretty easy to get.
> 
> I don't have a fence for mine, I just use a home-made deal that I clamp on to the table. That fence Marv linked to looks like a great solution, though. I might try one of those myself.


For 49 bucks out the door I figured it would work better than the plywood and clamps I use now!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Great deal on that bandsaw! You'll be pleased with it. How are the guides on it?


----------



## chuckha62 (Mar 27, 2014)

The guides are in great condition and the saw shows very little use. I'm going to pick up a fence in the next week or so and see what I can do with this thing.


----------

